# Wie heißt das Lied



## Rabber (6. Dezember 2015)

*Wie heißt das Lied*

Moin, hat vielleicht einer ne Ahnung wie diese https://clyp.it/jnsdnz1u Lied heißt ?


----------



## shootme55 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt das Lied*

Better off alone von alice deejay

Die scheibe isnso alt, ich glaub die wurde noch auf kasette veröffentlicht. Wenn du öfter sowas wissen willst such mal im app markt nach soundhound


----------



## Rabber (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt das Lied*

Danke sehr 

Edit: Hatte es mit Shazam versucht aber ging nicht deswegen


----------



## Uziflator (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt das Lied*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...hread-songname-gesucht-51.html?highlight=song


----------

